# Penny Farthing from hell



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2010)

Pretty silly if you ask me, but kinda cool at the same time.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Pretty silly if you ask me, but kinda cool at the same time.



I wonder how many LBS's regularly stock a tube for that front tire??     Let alone how many CO[size=-4]2[/size] shots it would take to fill that sucker up    :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jun 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I wonder how many LBS's regularly stock a tube for that front tire??


It's tubeless, duh.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2010)

It is tubeless, it's also airless.  There's no center to the rim...


----------



## mondeo (Jun 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It is tubeless, it's also airless.  There's no center to the rim...


So how does it hold a vacuum if there's no center? I would've thought there'd be about 1.225 kg/m3 in there. :dunce:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 30, 2010)

prolly stiff enough to just use without air, with that little weight on it


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> So how does it hold a vacuum if there's no center? I would've thought there'd be about 1.225 kg/m3 in there. :dunce:



Haha.  Should have worded it differently with all these enginerds around here.. 

The tire operates using a sophisticated system to equalize it's pressure with the atmosphere around it.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

Boys and their toys. :roll: I think he's over-compensating...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not think he has to be concerned about some idiot flinging open their car door in front of him... that machine would smash the door right right off the hinges and keep on going!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 2, 2010)

Rambo said:


> I do not think he has to be concerned about some idiot flinging open their car door in front of him... that machine would smash the door right right off the hinges and keep on going!



he certainly has the mass but I doubt he has the speed to do that.


----------

